# PHP????

## Ladynik0n

So.. I got apache up and running ( the new apache) and now I need to get PHP working.. 

I did this.. 

```
USE="cli apache2" emerge '=dev-lang/php-4*' '=dev-lang/php-5*'
```

and got this..

!!! Error: the dev-php/php package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

so I did this..

```
 emerge -C mod_php 
```

and still got this..

!!! Error: the dev-php/php package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

HELP :S

P.S. I am following the guide.. http://svn.gnqs.org/projects/gentoo-php-overlay/file/docs/php-upgrading.html?format=raw

Is there a guide out there for someone who just wants to get a webserver, maybe an email server up and running?  And have PHP on it.  I am trying to use phpwebserver and mysql.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Ladynik0n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> !!! Error: the dev-php/php package conflicts with another package.
> ...

 

Why haven't you done what emerge says ("emerge -p dev-php/php") ?

Also yould take a look on "http://gentoo-wiki.com" There're alot of nice HOWTO's.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## nobspangle

don't supply use variables on the command line, put them in /etc/make.conf or /etc/portage/package.use

Why are you trying to install php 4 and php 5, do you need them both?

----------

## Ladynik0n

 *Quote:*   

> Why haven't you done what emerge says ("emerge -p dev-php/php") ?
> 
> Also yould take a look on "http://gentoo-wiki.com" There're alot of nice HOWTO's.

 

From what I understand the wiki is out of date.

----------

## Ladynik0n

 *Ladynik0n wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Why haven't you done what emerge says ("emerge -p dev-php/php") ?
> 
> Also yould take a look on "http://gentoo-wiki.com" There're alot of nice HOWTO's. 
> 
> From what I understand the wiki is out of date.

 

I didn't know if I did need them or not.  So I was going to do it just in case.

----------

## Ladynik0n

ok so now.. i got that part done.. I have this..

* Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:

Cannot load /usr/modules/libphp4.so into server: /usr/modules/libphp4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

I need to check my files again.

----------

## SinoTech

Ok, "libphp4.so" is contained in the package "mod_php". Have you installed it ?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Ladynik0n

I thought i did.. lemme check again.

----------

## SinoTech

Anyway, the directory apache searchs for the module is wrong. Apache searchs for this:

```

/usr/modules/libphp4.so

```

but correct is this one:

```

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so

```

.

You should try to recompile "mod_php" and if this won't work post what version you're using (apache and mod_php).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Julz

I have another problem with php installation :

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge --pretend \<dev-lang/php-5

[blocks] dev-php/mod_php (blocking dev-lang/php-4.4.0-r1)

[blocks] dev-php/php (blocking dev-lang/php-4.4.0-r1)

...(other dependencies ok)...

[ebuild N] dev-lang/php-4.4.0-r1

I already installed mod_php for apache, but I had the problem before I did that, except for mod_php which was not blocking.

Do you know how I can solve this ?

Thanks.

----------

## j-m

You need to unmerge both dev-php/mod_php and dev-php/php to use dev-lang/php   :Exclamation: 

http://svn.gnqs.org/projects/gentoo-php-overlay/file/docs/php-upgrading.html?format=raw

----------

## Julz

Ok, actually php was already installed.

Thanks.

----------

